# Is there a better bang for the buck wired shutter release than...



## jdramirez (Jun 8, 2013)

I previously owned the Neewer Wired Shutter release and I paid $15 which I think is more than reasonable.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003QA0MWW

I really liked and did a little time lapsed when my daughter and I built a snowman. I also liked it for July 4th when I take pictures of fireworks. 

I did find that the cord was cumbersome because it was both too long and not long enough at times, and the overall body of the shutter release was a little large. It fit in my bag... but again... I wouldn't mind the same functionality at half the size. 

Well, I sold the old one which isn't compatible with my 5D mkiii and I couldn't find a simple adapter. 

So 2 questions... should I just get a one the same type as I did before since I liked it and I know what I'm getting in to... or is there a better option for around $20 or less. I'm cheap... sunk all the free cash in the camera... so accessories have to suffer for the time being. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0081EC08M/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Also... the 5D mkii has the same imput as the 5d mkiii, right? I don't think they changed it, but the listing at Amazon didn't bother to include the mkiii in the list of compatible devices in the title.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 8, 2013)

I splurged on mine and went with the $35 JJC timer from Gadget Infinity. This one allows you to use different cables, so it is compatible with virtually all cameras. I see the $12 one you're looking at does this too.

Yongnuo also get a lot of positive reviews. (Just note that their TC80N3 is actually for Nikon Cameras. Who'd have thunk? So if you wife, girlfriend, boyfriend, significant other is buying it for you as a gift you need to be really specific with the model number....)


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 8, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> I splurged on mine and went with the $35 JJC timer from Gadget Infinity. This one allows you to use different cables, so it is compatible with virtually all cameras. I see the $12 one you're looking at does this too.
> 
> Yongnuo also get a lot of positive reviews. (Just note that their TC80N3 is actually for Nikon Cameras. Who'd have thunk? So if you wife, girlfriend, boyfriend, significant other is buying it for you as a gift you need to be really specific with the model number....)



I like the jjc one... it is smaller and allow for different exposure settings... though I'm not sure I would do that... Thanks for the response... I think I'll probably get the one I've been looking at, but I didn't want to do that without asking first.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 9, 2013)

The only drawback with most of the wired third party models is the N3 connector does not lock to the camera, and might be easily pulled out.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 9, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The only drawback with most of the wired third party models is the N3 connector does not lock to the camera, and might be easily pulled out.



Huh... that's interesting. I used the one that looks like a 3.5mm headphone jack and that was always a tight fit... Maybe I should go to my local camera shop and waste their time... because I'm not paying $50 for their knockoff shutter release. 

And I know I shouldn't resent my local camera shop because they have accessories that Best Buy and their like don't have, but it is ridiculous that they charge 10x as much for the stuff I can find online. Yes the online stuff comes from China and I might be exposed to some new disease that hasn't spread over the Pacific Ocean... but that's a risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 14, 2013)

So I did get the one I was looked at and it was identical in interface to my old one, but the cable that connected to the mkiii only worked occasionally and recently it stopped entirely. The people gave me my money back and I got to keep it for my daughter to use with her XTI, but yeah... I feel spurned. So I'm back to the drawing board. Since the JJC was the only suggestion, I might as well give that a try. 

I did see one on Amazon, 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003Y34AK6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2L77EE7U53NWQ

but the reports of battery life issues is just a huge turnoff. I don't want to be doing an hour long project only to find out the battery died and it is 3a.m. and I can't find a freaking hearing aid battery anywhere. So no thank you.


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 14, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The only drawback with most of the wired third party models is the N3 connector does not lock to the camera, and might be easily pulled out.
> ...



The N3 cables from Canon have a metal connector that "lock" to the port, while third-party ones are plastic, which is why they can slide out, as Mt Spokane said.

I see that you already sold your old cable, but in case anyone else is reading: the "Rebel" bodies have a 2.5" stereo jack, not 3.5". You can actually buy a 2.5" (F) to 3.5" (M) stereo adapter online and at electronic stores, such as Radio Shack, and connect it up with this 3.5" (F) to N3 adapter that I got at B+H: RS-RTC/C3. I originally bought it so that I could use my old Canon RS-80E3 with the 5D2, and now with the 5D3. The N3 connector on the adapter is plastic, but I haven't had an issue with it.


----------



## Richard8971 (Sep 15, 2013)

I bought my wired shutter release from eBay (for my 40D and 7D) for about 8 bucks. I have used it for over 3 years now without a single problem. Heck for that price you can buy 2 or 3 and keep them around as backups.

I would just suggest getting one from a seller with good feedback and you shouldn't have any problems.

D


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 15, 2013)

Richard8971 said:


> I bought my wired shutter release from eBay (for my 40D and 7D) for about 8 bucks. I have used it for over 3 years now without a single problem. Heck for that price you can buy 2 or 3 and keep them around as backups.
> 
> I would just suggest getting one from a seller with good feedback and you shouldn't have any problems.
> 
> D



Thanks, but I don't like ebay. In the span of a week I received a package from Amazon (a photography umbrella) and the shaft was bent. So I get a RMA from Amazon and they paid for return shipping and I received a full refund. Done.

In that same time span, I bought a Ray Flash off of ebay and I got it and within minutes I noticed a small crack in the plastic that looked like it would grow in time so I contacted the seller (because ebay won't get involved) and the person said they would accept a return, but they wouldn't pay return shipping. Ebay didn't really want to get involved in the situation and so I paid something like six bucks to ship it back. It just annoys me... because I received damaged goods and I REALLY shouldn't be out anything.

Also... with the shutter release I did buy from a third party seller via Amazon, I explained how it wasn't working with my mkiii and they gave me a full refund and said to keep the broken device. So while I don't expect them to say keep it, they made it really easy for me considering I didn't even have to walk to my mailbox.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 15, 2013)

so I decided to not be cheap and I got this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006JPV126/ref=ya_aw_oh_pit

per adorama it works with the 5d mkiii, I got it at a solid price, it is wireless, good battery life, with all the functions I could want. so thanks for the help.


----------

